# Dr. Joseph Wayne Smith



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

I picked up his book series on Wing Chun a while ago and found it to be easy to follow, with lots of info and photos.

That said, his apporach seems to be a bit different than that found from other instructors.  Most other folks seem to see WC as a complete system in it self, yet he recomends grafting on techniques from White Crane kung fu to add a long range aspect to the art.

The little bit I was able to find on him seemed to indicate he was a tad excentric in his ideas.

Anyone have any extra info or possibly some websites related to him?  I came up blank on my initial search.

:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 19, 2003)

I would strongly recommend *against* the Joseph Wayne Smith books if you're looking for Wing Chun information.  The best books on the topic are those by William Cheung -- _How to Develop Chi Power_, which presents most of Sil Lim Tao, _Advanced Wing Chun_, and _Wing Chun Bil Jee_ would be the three with which to start.  Alan Lamb's "Explosive Combat Wing Chun" books (there are two of them) are also worth having, as is _Complete Wing Chun_ by Chu/Ritchie/Wu.  The green book on which Bruce Lee is listed as an "editor," _Wing Chun Kung-Fu,_ might also be worth your time.  

I would avoid Wong's _The Deceptive Hands of Wing Chun, but you might want to pick up Yip Chun's big blue Wing Chun book.

There are many more.  I own several more texts, including everything (good and bad) I've just mentioned here, but you have to be careful what you buy from among the available offerings._


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

What is so wrong with his approach?

 

I'll take a look at the others you mentioned.  Thank you!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm not criticizing _Smith_ so much as I am recommended someone _else_.  I train in the Cheung lineage and consider its _structure_ to be superior to the other lineages out there, which is why I'm trying, in my subtle way, to steer you to Cheung's work.  

My own Wing Chun Sifu studied White Crane for years before turning to Wing Chun and does himself mingle a bit of it into what he does (he scarcely has a choice, ingrained as it must have been).


----------



## sungkit (May 1, 2004)

In regards to wing chun books, take a look at the series of books written by Sifu Randy Williams. He offers an honest and thorough examination of the system and doesn't leave anything unexplained. I believe Sifu Williams has a new revised series of books coming out.

Stephen T.K. Chan's books are good; though it must be pointed out "The Nucleus of The Wing Chun System" is now out of print. 

Personally I find the books by Sifu Cheung to be very light on in depth material. Others may find them great. Just my opinion.


----------

